# Muscular Jock FA New to the Boards



## FitJock21m (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey all, I'm a 21-year-old football jock in reallyyy good shape who LOVES the BBWs and has decided to fully accept and embrace it! Although I think a bigger woman is to DIE for, I enjoy keeping my own body fit and active and hope to find some BBWs who prefer a slimmer, in shape, muscular guy. 

View attachment large_4436ec450383bc4b7e845bb7fd9583a8.jpg


View attachment large_cf8e706632a5b46665ca30a26625f0c8.jpg


----------



## orin (Nov 28, 2008)

same here dude .. that strength comes in handy at the right time !!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome to the boards, and just like you don't base your preference on the body you prefer on yourself, neither do fat women. Some like big, some like thin, some like muscles, some like blonds, some like .... on and on. 

I'm sure there's a big girl out there who'd find your particular look of interest, so welcome to the boards and enjoy your stay.


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome to Dims.


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome... nice to have you on board :]


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 28, 2008)

welcome there hottie man ^_^


----------



## IrishBard (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard, mate, good to have a nice forray of bodyshapes on a size acceptance forum, along with a man who fully accepts his taste in women.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome to the site. :bow:


----------



## katorade (Nov 28, 2008)

You wouldn't happen to hang out at the shore a lot, would you? What's your favorite flavor of muscle milk?


----------



## Cors (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome! 

Don't worry, some girls here absolutely love muscles. ;D


----------



## altered states (Nov 28, 2008)

I think somehow this guy traveled back in time and beat me up in high school.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank God! I thought I was the only jock up in here, glad to see someone else for a change


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 28, 2008)

Wilkomen! ^^

As a confirmed Nerd you are my hereditary enemy, but I have set aside this difference to welcome you to the forum! =3 

...at least, until you taste the compound I put in your protein shake! Muahahhah! >D

Srsly, welcome and thanks in advance for not being a jerk. ^^


----------



## Sicilia_Curves (Nov 28, 2008)

hubba hubba *drool* I mean hi! Welcome! *blushes*


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 28, 2008)

Howdy do, hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 28, 2008)

Some do, and some don't. You'll have to ask. You're not the only jock here though. lol 

Welcome!


----------



## Filly (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome to Dims. Always nice to see new faces. Hope to see many more of your posts


----------



## Diego (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, handsome :smitten:


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 28, 2008)

Cors said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Don't worry, some girls here absolutely love muscles. ;D



that's the truth, lol

welcome to the board bro.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome.. pull up a stool and sit a spell. :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 28, 2008)

Fellow weightlifting jock and a proud nerd 

Welcome to the boards FitJock - flex away and enjoy the journey & yes there are plenty of BBWs that enjoy the buff look


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome to the board. There are plenty here, myself included, that love a slice of beefcake.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 29, 2008)

he said "jock"..heehee


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 29, 2008)

Your first pic looks so familiar...


----------



## Shosh (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome,

Are you one of John Gotti's grandsons?

Enjoy!


----------



## lalatx (Nov 29, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## Elfcat (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm always glad to hear from a comrade like yourself. Now me, I'm the naturally skinny guy, I have never done all that much to have the body I do, and always had an eye for the larger gal.

Now of course, as a fitness-oriented fellow, you might be interested in checking out a book making the rounds, by Linda Bacon, called Health At Every Size. It's the upshot of some research which indicates that fat people, and really everyone in general, gets better results for their health when eating and exercising with a mind to just feeling good and seeing one's own beauty, rather than chasing some goal that has nothing to do with where one's own body is going. Fat people can exercise, it's just that, as you probably know, trying to make fat people exercise exactly the same way thin people do is worse than useless, and actually can be very damaging and demoralizing. It's all about the right moves for the right people.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Nov 30, 2008)

welcome to Dims


----------



## Diego (Nov 30, 2008)

I thinking someone should come back and post some more photos 

:blush:


----------



## RedHotAva (Nov 30, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Wilkomen! ^^
> 
> As a confirmed Nerd you are my hereditary enemy, but I have set aside this difference to welcome you to the forum! =3
> 
> ...



i <3 nerdy boys :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 30, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Your first pic looks so familiar...



I thought the same thing. It led me to this thread , but I didn't see it there. It's killing me, but I'm done being a skeptic for now.

Welcome to Dims, Fitjock. More photos?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 30, 2008)

By chance, did anyone take the time to look at his Dims profile to see if the info there matched what he said in his post?

Just wondering............Me? I didn't look, but maybe a few of you may just want to see if he took the time to fill out a profile, as most of us who frequent here do.

Just sayin'.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 30, 2008)

I didnt know you were a jock. I thought they only existed in high school.



KHayes666 said:


> Thank God! I thought I was the only jock up in here, glad to see someone else for a change


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 30, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> I didnt know you were a jock. I thought they only existed in high school.



*puts on varsity jacket, leans against the lockers, checks you out and smiles* Wanna go to the courtyard later?


----------



## mejix (Nov 30, 2008)

this thread is such a relief! for years i almost felt ashamed of my perfect abs, wide hairy chest, 24" biceps and my perfect buns of steel...


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2008)

Real or not, right now, is not available for determination. 

As a new person, there should be some level of simple acceptance on face value if for NO OTHER reason than to show other new people that simply saying hi and posting a picture will not end in pitchforks and torches. 


/mod


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to Dimensions, hope you have a great time here! Are you one of what I've seen in some US photos, known as a Guido? 




KHayes666 said:


> Thank God! I thought I was the only jock up in here, glad to see someone else for a change



I thought Jocks were muscly?


You Americans puzzle me.


----------



## BBWModel (Nov 30, 2008)

WOW...just, WOW!!! Hottie!

:smitten:



FitJock21m said:


> Hey all, I'm a 21-year-old football jock in reallyyy good shape who LOVES the BBWs and has decided to fully accept and embrace it! Although I think a bigger woman is to DIE for, I enjoy keeping my own body fit and active and hope to find some BBWs who prefer a slimmer, in shape, muscular guy.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok - as long as I dont have to wear a cheerleader outfit........ actually that might be hot LOL 



KHayes666 said:


> *puts on varsity jacket, leans against the lockers, checks you out and smiles* Wanna go to the courtyard later?


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 30, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok - as long as I dont have to wear a cheerleader outfit........ actually that might be hot LOL



Oh come on!! You would be spectacular in a cheerleader outfit!!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 30, 2008)

I want to wear a cheerleader outfit >.>


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 1, 2008)

It had to be done.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 1, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> It had to be done.



Ah! It's all fun and games till someone calls a newbie a cock sucker.


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 1, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ah! It's all fun and games till someone calls a newbie a cock sucker.



LOL I was totally not calling him a cocksucker!! It was more of a warning to people who are cocksuckers...your face will freeze like that.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 1, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> LOL I was totally not calling him a cocksucker!! It was more of a warning to people who are cocksuckers...your face will freeze like that.



Paris Hilton would be permanently disfigured by now.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 1, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Paris Hilton would be permanently disfigured by now.



rep rep rep


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Elfcat said:


> I'm always glad to hear from a comrade like yourself. Now me, I'm the naturally skinny guy, I have never done all that much to have the body I do, and always had an eye for the larger gal.
> 
> Now of course, as a fitness-oriented fellow, you might be interested in checking out a book making the rounds, by Linda Bacon, called Health At Every Size. It's the upshot of some research which indicates that fat people, and really everyone in general, gets better results for their health when eating and exercising with a mind to just feeling good and seeing one's own beauty, rather than chasing some goal that has nothing to do with where one's own body is going. Fat people can exercise, it's just that, as you probably know, trying to make fat people exercise exactly the same way thin people do is worse than useless, and actually can be very damaging and demoralizing. It's all about the right moves for the right people.




Yea, I bought that book. So far so good.


----------



## duhast234 (Dec 1, 2008)

welcome bro!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 2, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> LOL I was totally not calling him a cocksucker!! It was more of a warning to people who are cocksuckers...your face will freeze like that.



LMAO, this is why I love you!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Dec 2, 2008)

You look like one of the Gotti's. Cute, but not hairy and scary enough! Rawr!


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 2, 2008)

Eh..what's going on in this thread? When did it become all right to ridicule the appearance of a newb?


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Dec 2, 2008)

Ohh, the injustice!!!! Where are all the lumberjacks?!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 2, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Eh..what's going on in this thread? When did it become all right to ridicule the appearance of a newb?



Well, THAT'S not ok ...

... but it's perfectly acceptable for me to ridicule YOUR appearance, right?


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 2, 2008)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Ohh, the injustice!!!! Where are all the lumberjacks?!



Where's the avalanche of biblical quotes and stuff? I hardly recognize ye.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 2, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, THAT'S not ok ...
> 
> ... but it's perfectly acceptable for me to ridicule YOUR appearance, right?



*Sigh* Yes, TraciJo, if you _must_. I realize I've opened myself up to it, what with the stuffed sheep's stomach and my head, and all...


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Dec 2, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> *Sigh* Yes, TraciJo, if you _must_. I realize I've opened myself up to it, what with the stuffed sheep's stomach and my head, and all...



Oh, and all this time I thought it was a penis. Makes sense either way! LOL!!


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 2, 2008)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Oh, and all this time I thought it was a penis. Makes sense either way! LOL!!



Oh, haha -- I'm a dickhead. What part of the Book of Matthew is that from, dearie?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 2, 2008)

Its A Haggis, Lassie! A Haggis!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry, we are baring our chests here.....Let's try again, shall we??


It's a haggis, Lassie! A HAGGIS!


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 2, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Its A Haggis, Lassie! A Haggis!



Yes! Thanks for clearing that up for our little pal, Spanks! She's not familiar with the way of the haggis (the haggis is here to stay).


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 2, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Sorry, we are baring our chests here.....Let's try again, shall we??
> 
> 
> It's a haggis, Lassie! A HAGGIS!



Is it OK to make fun of cartoon figures?

Or will the Wrath of Mossy come pounding down upon my poor gullible fragile pointy little head?

I'm going for it, either way.

Damn, Groundskeeper Willie. Put a bag over that head, and I'd do ya


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 2, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Is it OK to make fun of cartoon figures?
> 
> Or will the Wrath of Mossy come pounding down upon my poor gullible fragile pointy little head?



Are you really asking? Clearly some sort of "Morally Superior" user's manual is in order, methinks...We have standards to uphold!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 2, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> We have standards to uphold!



For GrannyJo69, when bangin' them, dere's ain't be no standerdz.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 2, 2008)

Spanky said:


> For GrannyJo69, when bangin' them, dere's ain't be no standerdz.



Now, that's just not true, Sparky. I wouldn't bang *you*. Nope. Uh uh. Nada. No freakin' way. Not in a Minnesota second. A girl's got to have her freaking standards. My moral code prevents me from Biblically knowing anything/anybody that isn't a cartoon character, a spouse-sanctioned celebrity "do" list (don't ask), or otherwise unsuitable for the occupation of boinking. Guess which category *you* fall into. Gramps


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome Welcome Welcome! 


Might I add something random? 
You Look Almost Identical to Eric Delko from CSI Miami.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 2, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I wouldn't bang *you*.



And this "banging" would mean some black cast iron skillet on my noggin', no? oui? 

Merci, Madame. :bow:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 2, 2008)

Spanky said:


> And this "banging" would mean some black cast iron skillet on my noggin', no? oui?
> 
> Merci, Madame. :bow:



Well, no. That kind of banging I'd gladly do, for free, and twice on Sunday 

But then, I expect you already get enough of that. Poor long-suffering Mrs. Sparkles.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 2, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I thought the same thing. It led me to this thread , but I didn't see it there. It's killing me, but I'm done being a skeptic for now.
> 
> Welcome to Dims, Fitjock. More photos?


Thanks for saving me the search.  I was going to post something witty and somewhat disparaging, but I will give the newbie the benefit of the doubt though.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 2, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Thanks for saving me the search.  I was going to post something witty and somewhat disparaging, but I will give the newbie the benefit of the doubt though.



Yeah, I'm with you Snackbar... I'll give the guy the benefit of the doubt...



... or maybe apathy is just setting in.


I suppose we can handle another hunky stud, real or imagined around these parts.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2008)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Oh, and all this time I thought it was a penis. Makes sense either way! LOL!!



I thought it was a Cheeto. Boy am I disappointed.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2008)

FitJock21m said:


> Hey all, I'm a 21-year-old football jock in reallyyy good shape who LOVES the BBWs and has decided to fully accept and embrace it! Although I think a bigger woman is to DIE for, I enjoy keeping my own body fit and active and hope to find some BBWs who prefer a slimmer, in shape, muscular guy.



Oh yeah, in all the high kicking fun in here I forgot to welcome you to the board. Welcome to the board.  I like the black and white photo best. You look way young in the other one, you've got a killer shower stall behind you and you've got a pick on the bathroom sink. All pluses in my book. 

Don't be intimidated by the folks here. Hot guys who post pics and describe themselves as hot guys usually draw oodles of suspicion. I admit I still have the sneaking suspicion the pics are stolen from someplace else and you're really a 54 year old inmate at Rikers.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 2, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I admit I still have the sneaking suspicion the pics are stolen from someplace else and you're really a 54 year old inmate at Rikers.



Shhhh, that's MY cover....:doh:


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 2, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Now, that's just not true, Sparky. I wouldn't bang *you*. Nope. Uh uh. Nada. No freakin' way. Not in a Minnesota second. A girl's got to have her freaking standards. My moral code prevents me from Biblically knowing anything/anybody that isn't a cartoon character, a spouse-sanctioned celebrity "do" list (don't ask), or otherwise unsuitable for the occupation of boinking. Guess which category *you* fall into. Gramps



How long is a Minnesota second?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 3, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> How long is a Minnesota second?



About twice as long as a New York minute


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to Dims


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 3, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> About twice as long as a New York minute



That's kind of what I was thinking. I think. :happy:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 3, 2008)

Let's see.......when will the backlash occur where accusations are made that this "newbie" was chased away by all of the cynics, who must treat all newbies this way.

come baaaaaaaaacckkkkkk.......................muscular jock!!!!


----------



## Mini (Dec 3, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Let's see.......when will the backlash occur where accusations are made that this "newbie" was chased away by all of the cynics, who must treat all newbies this way.
> 
> come baaaaaaaaacckkkkkk.......................muscular jock!!!!



I'm sorry, but if there's one thing Dims needs less of, it's highly flammable porcupines.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 3, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Let's see.......when will the backlash occur where accusations are made that this "newbie" was chased away by all of the cynics, who must treat all newbies this way.
> 
> come baaaaaaaaacckkkkkk.......................muscular jock!!!!



Seems as though you think he's a troll...I'll admit, I don't have the best troll-dar in these situations, but I can't really find a reason to assume that that's the case here.


----------



## B68 (Dec 3, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Let's see.......when will the backlash occur where accusations are made that this "newbie" was chased away by all of the cynics, who must treat all newbies this way.
> 
> come baaaaaaaaacckkkkkk.......................muscular jock!!!!



All newbies...? Come on! 

Let him show spine after lipgloss.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Dec 3, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Let's see.......when will the backlash occur where accusations are made that this "newbie" was chased away by all of the cynics, who must treat all newbies this way.
> 
> come baaaaaaaaacckkkkkk.......................muscular jock!!!!



Hey, this newbie was chased away by all the cynics, who must treat all newbies this way! I protest this course of events! It's a shame upon our society! Fie upon the naysayers! May they say "nay" no more!


----------



## mejix (Dec 3, 2008)

if nothing else this thread has demonstrated the urgent need for a weightlifting forum at dimensions.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 4, 2008)

Ekim said:


> Hey, this newbie was chased away by all the cynics, who must treat all newbies this way! I protest this course of events! It's a shame upon our society! Fie upon the naysayers! May they say "nay" no more!



Now SEE HERE!  I was one of those jaded cynics waving my lighted torch proudly as I chased you with every obnoxious obscenity I was aware of at the time and you turned out ok. Better than ok from what I can see. I stand behind my distiguished record of proper initiation into the forum. *munches on potato chips*


----------



## Diego (Dec 4, 2008)

Did not anyone notice how he didn't post again? :doh:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 4, 2008)

Diego said:


> Did not anyone notice how he didn't post again? :doh:




ummmmmmmm.....................no


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 4, 2008)

Diego said:


> Did not anyone notice how he didn't post again? :doh:


Here's the problem. One of the mods still thinks he may be real, so he/she is discouraging any negative comments or slams on this poster. I disagree. Even the newbie Diego has seen the forest through the trees. 

While I have much respect for the mod in question, I know deep down in my soul that this was fraudulent from day one.

You guys should really trust Dr. Phil a bit more. Maybe we can have a seminar at the Dims Bash in Florida given by me as to how to flush this kind of bullshit out.





View attachment BrucePhil%20resized.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 4, 2008)

Diego said:


> Did not anyone notice how he didn't post again? :doh:





wrestlingguy said:


> Here's the problem. One of the mods still thinks he may be real, so he/she is discouraging any negative comments or slams on this poster. I disagree. Even the newbie Diego has seen the forest through the trees.
> 
> While I have much respect for the mod in question, I know deep down in my soul that this was fraudulent from day one.
> 
> You guys should really trust Dr. Phil a bit more. Maybe we can have a seminar at the Dims Bash in Florida given by me as to how to flush this kind of bullshit out.



Scram fellas, you're ruining everything. This thread is fun!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2008)

mejix said:


> if nothing else this thread has demonstrated the urgent need for a weightlifting forum at dimensions.



*agreed * :smitten:   :eat2:


----------



## JMNYC (Dec 4, 2008)

What's the matter with you guys? Don't you know Kelligrl when you see her?


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 4, 2008)

Since this thread is going off in a million directions....I decided to scour the land for a new muscular jock/feeder to join the boards.

Without further adieu, let me introduce you to

VLADIMIR SOBOTKA


----------



## mossystate (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't think it takes some special, super-duper radar to see this stuff. There are tons of people around here who know...straight away.

Now I am missing that A&E series with the Gotti's...except, I'm not. Porcupines and french manicures, run amok.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 4, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Here's the problem. One of the mods still thinks he may be real, so he/she is discouraging any negative comments or slams on this poster. I disagree. Even the newbie Diego has seen the forest through the trees.
> 
> While I have much respect for the mod in question, I know deep down in my soul that this was fraudulent from day one.
> 
> You guys should really trust Dr. Phil a bit more. Maybe we can have a seminar at the Dims Bash in Florida given by me as to how to flush this kind of bullshit out.



As the mod in question, I'll say that I've made NO statements that I believe he's real - never once. What I've said is that I, as a mod, have to act as though he could be, until we know different. Is that time getting closer? Of course.

In other words, if someone did come here and got this treatment - who happened to look like that - what a bunch of assholes are we as a community?

So, _as a mod_, I have to at least treat people as innocent until proven guilty, because there are new people here who would see something like this, not necessarily understand how messes like this happen, and be disgusted and discouraged about putting themselves out there. 

Nothing more, nothing less. 

And Phil, you know it's not personal... I hope.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 4, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> .....
> 
> You guys should really trust Dr. Phil a bit more. Maybe we can have a seminar at the Dims Bash in Florida given by me as to how to flush this kind of bullshit out.




By all means, count me in on that seminar Phil! I'm with you on this one...

Spot teh phonies...

I've been pricing plane tickets to Florida and look forward to meeting the East Coast Dimmers! BTW, the idea of seminars at a Dims bash has been mentioned before... What would you think of a FA Seminar of some type? (boot camp, moral building, camaraderie building, whatever...)


----------



## Spanky (Dec 8, 2008)

December 8th. 

Time has passed. So who is this person?


- Really shy noob?
- Flash in the pan one time poster?
- Trolly-trolly trooooooooly??
- Change of heart and out hunting the plains for skinny chicks?


God I wish Ripley was still around to set up a poll. She was so good at it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> December 8th.
> 
> Time has passed. So who is this person?
> 
> ...



I wonder, too. Certainly anti-climactic for a troll... but perhaps not the type of reception they anticipated so not as fun. You just never know.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 8, 2008)

He is missed. Long live muscular jock.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> December 8th.
> 
> Time has passed. So who is this person?
> 
> ...




Honestly? I know a good thing when I see it. He's in my hall closet.:wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> He is missed. Long live muscular jock.



LMAOF - I needed a good laugh today Thanks Phil


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2008)

So are we guessing he's fake because he's got a toned body? I mean, no one that fit could be into us fatties (!)


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 10, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> So are we guessing he's fake because he's got a toned body? I mean, no one that fit could be into us fatties (!)



We are guessing he is fake cause he has never been back


----------



## furious styles (Dec 10, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> So are we guessing he's fake because he's got a toned body? I mean, no one that fit could be into us fatties (!)



hey, i represent that remark yo.


i do not however represent that tan. but i mean, more power to ya jocko.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 10, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Since this thread is going off in a million directions....I decided to scour the land for a new muscular jock/feeder to join the boards.
> 
> Without further adieu, let me introduce you to
> 
> VLADIMIR SOBOTKA



This dude ends up being pretty good like five or six seasons into most NHL 09 dynasty games. Overall rating of 86 or thereabouts, commands a decent salary, I decline to resign, he signs with the Habs and in his first game back in the Garden Danny Carcillo delivers a crippling hip check that puts Sobotka on IR for 45 days.






In conclusion, Daniel Carcillo is awesome.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> This dude ends up being pretty good like five or six seasons into most NHL 09 dynasty games. Overall rating of 86 or thereabouts, commands a decent salary, I decline to resign, he signs with the Habs and in his first game back in the Garden Danny Carcillo delivers a crippling hip check that puts Sobotka on IR for 45 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm getting that game for x-mas lol.

We'll see how Vladdy develops with me around to play the games, plus myself on defense lol


----------



## mossystate (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 13, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> We are guessing he is fake cause he has never been back



Although, given how this thread has gone, that is also the reaction that I would expect from someone genuine.

Inconclusive.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 13, 2008)

Sure, some threads may have been better but this still has been a pretty good thread.


----------



## Skaster (Dec 15, 2008)

B68 said:


> All newbies...? Come on!
> 
> Let him show spine after lipgloss.




Back in the day when I was a newbie, we used to get HASSELHOFFED, which left me traumatized to the extend, that I've been unable to contribute more than 0.18 posts per day!


----------



## FEast (Dec 15, 2008)

Just stumbled across this thread for the first time... In so doing, I immediately sez to myself, I sez, "That's one of Gotti's grandsons. We're being duped." 

Old as I am, even _I_ knew that.  Granted, their show wasn't on a network, but still... If I'm mistaken, I'll eat my um, er, let's see, I don't have a hat; will an apron do?  ~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 15, 2008)

Below are the Gotti boys (pretty sure, someone will correct me if I'm wrong I'm sure). While certainly a picture of the same "type", doesn't appear (to me) to be actually one of the family. 

View attachment gotti35qr.jpg


----------



## Ash (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'm with Free. If I were a genuine FA and got a reception like this, I'd bail, too. 

Inconclusive indeed.


----------



## B68 (Dec 15, 2008)

Skaster said:


> Back in the day when I was a newbie, we used to get HASSELHOFFED, which left me traumatized to the extend, that I've been unable to contribute more than 0.18 posts per day!



Is that something like being BAYWATCHED? Or being KNIGHTRIDDEN? Or being GOTTI-ED?

The good old days could be ugly too sometimes...


----------



## Skaster (Dec 16, 2008)

B68 said:


> Is that something like being BAYWATCHED? Or being KNIGHTRIDDEN? Or being GOTTI-ED?
> 
> The good old days could be ugly too sometimes...



:shocked:http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=141541&postcount=2

... wasn't easy to deal with that!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 16, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Although, given how this thread has gone, that is also the reaction that I would expect from someone genuine.
> 
> Inconclusive.



I don't think so. Go through your mind, and think about all of the other sites devoted to this same phenomenon. I scour most of the other sites to find unauthorized use of my wife's paysite content.

If he was a newbie FA, I think he would have surfaced in Curvage, or Fat Forums, or Fantasy Feeder, or somewhere where he felt he might have gotten a warmer reception. I have not seen the "Gotti Pics" show up anywhere else, to date.

I stand by my original post, that he's not real, much to the dismay of most of you ladies here. By the way, I'd do him too, he's so pretty (but please don't tell Carla........:eat2


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 16, 2008)

Welll, since there is truly no evidence to prove he was fake and he was sort of immediately dragged through the mud, well, I guess we'll never know, but I feel that we need to give the jocks on here more respect. From FitJock21m to Khayes666 to Jenny8675309.

I, for one, welcome our new jock overlords.


----------



## sobie18 (Dec 18, 2008)

Do girls dig that look (the Gotti kids)?

Might have to do an extreme makeover soon...


----------

